# Valium *Recreational* Dosage



## archduke

I'll probably get a UTFSE for this, but I just can't seem to get a clear answer.  Erowid reports have been of some help, but they don't really cover the type of situation I'm thinking.

What is a good, _recreational_ dose of diazepam?  I tried 10 mg the other day and it just made me feel a little relaxed and drunk...but it wasn't that great.  Maybe I passed out too soon.

Anyway, I was thinking of taking 20 mg tonight at a local rock show/party situation, but I mean: am I going to be stumbling around uncontrollably?  Can an inexperienced benzo user walk down the street on that kind of dose without getting a public intoxication charge?  (And for that matter, would live music on Valium be any fun to most people anyway?)


----------



## OpiatesRus

take 2 or 3 and u will be safe.;

no doubt 

Peace, Love, *&* KappYness


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Take 30 mg or just 10-15 if you will be drinking.



			
				OpiatesRus said:
			
		

> take 2 or 3 and u will be safe.;
> 
> no doubt
> 
> Peace, Love, *&* KappYness



The fuck is kappyness?


----------



## Ham-milton

30mg is excessive.

20mg is a little on the excessive side, but not much.  It's easy to induce a tolerance by taking too much.


----------



## Jamshyd

You ought not to expect "something great" from benzos. 

For someone without tolerance, I'd say 15mg is the maximum (I agree with Ham). Anything above that and you'll probably find yourself just falling asleep. 

Also, I don't think benzos are particularly well-suited for concerts, but whatever floats your boat 

ps. All benzos cause accute-tolerance, meaning if you dose the next few days, it will never be as good as the first time no matter how high your dose. You should wait a few days before trying again.


----------



## phatass

don't mix with booze at your gig... personnallly i'd rather take a few valiums when i'm home and can just chil/sit down somewhere cosy... i wouldn't recommend a concert on valium for someone with not much tolerance to it...


my 0.2


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

all kappyness aside, your gonna need at least 20-25 mg to have fun, that was my starting dose.


----------



## phatass

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> all kappyness aside,



LOL .... no doubt...


----------



## Jamshyd

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> all kappyness aside, your gonna need at least 20-25 mg to have fun, that was my starting dose.


No offense, but this is very bad advice. 

Remember that Harm Reduction is the main purpose of BL. Telling someone to take 25mg of Valium (a very high dose by ANY standard) for their first time is simply wrong.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

archduke said:
			
		

> What is a good, _recreational_ dose of diazepam?  I tried 10 mg the other day and it just made me feel a little relaxed and drunk...but it wasn't that great.  Maybe I passed out too soon.



The _recreational_ effects of Diazepam consist of 'relaxation, intoxicating effects similar to alcohol consumption, sedation & drowsiness'. So if you didn't enjoy the effects then there is no reason for you to try a higher dose. Taking a higher dose is just going to increase those effects and you'll possibly just pass out sooner. What sort of recreational effects were you expecting? 

Benzodiazepines aren't really recreational (especially Diazepam). IMO Not much euphoria is induced when taking benzos, with the exception of Xanax and Temazepam. Relaxation and passing out comfortably is the desired effect. Benzos are only recreational when taken in combination with other substances, opiates and other CNS depressants in particular. They are also effective for stimulant comedowns or in combination with high doses of amphetamines to control the undesirable side effects.

But if you insist on attempting to chase a 'high' then take an extra 10mg your next intake. Have fun passing out!


----------



## LiLc

heh, funny this just came up i recently got a script for diazepam but havnt taken it yet as... would 5-10mg cut the anxiety?


----------



## masonyoung

*concerts and benzos*



			
				archduke said:
			
		

> .
> 
> What is a good, _recreational_ dose of diazepam?  I tried 10 mg the other day and it just made me feel a little relaxed and drunk...but it wasn't that great.  Maybe I passed out too soon.
> 
> QUOTE]
> your answer is in the question..."maybe I passed out too soon"  benzo's are not what ' I ' consider ot be a party or concert drug.  their great if you want to be 'out of it' but into it, at home on your couch or bed (or someone else's)...I find pillheads at concerts annoying...bangin into everybody and being stupider than usual.


----------



## masonyoung

LiLc said:
			
		

> heh, funny this just came up i recently got a script for diazepam but havnt taken it yet as... would 5-10mg cut the anxiety?


what anxiety is that?


----------



## LiLc

im fucking kidding buddy ! this post has been made 30203402 times cut  the crap!


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

masonyoung said:
			
		

> what anxiety is that?



Thats a good question because Diazepam isn't so much prescribed for anxiety that much anymore. I *"was"* (emphasize "was" because I'm not anymore) a doctor shopper with most intentions of obtaining benzos & from what they say, its not the doctor's preferred benzodiazepine of choice for anxiety disorders. With the development of more effective benzos like alprazolam, clonazepam, & even lorazepam, Diazepam isn't much prescribed for anxiety anymore. Clonazepam is the benzo of choice for social anxiety (social phobia) & for severe cases of O.C.D. Alprazolam is the most prescribed for panic disorders, specific phobias and for short term use in generalized anxiety until the SSRI medication kicks in. For anticipated anxiety lorazepam is usually the benzo of choice for prescribing. Diazepam is usually just administered for alcohol withdrawals, muscle tension/pain, post-operative surgery and on rarer occasions insomnia


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

well he didn't react too badly to 10 mg. what's wrong with taking 20 mg? you really think its that dangerous? i doubt hes gonna fall asleep at a concert even on 2 whole valium or *gasp* 25 mg.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ It might not be immediately dangerous but it is the _principal_ behind it. BL is not a "how do I get most fucked up?" site. Its main aim is harm reduction. Therefore as a rule of thumb, one must recommend the minimum dose. 

Besides, as many people above indicated, taking unnecessarily high doses of benzos produces tolerance and increases their negative effects.


----------



## Jabberwocky

If one isn't driving or other tasks that get dangerous when you are mentally loose, the big risks from benzos are disinhibition and amnesia. I've never blacked out from alcohol, but I have from benzos. For me a hours long gap in my memory causes some panic when I come to. Disinhibition can be wonderful, but sometimes with terrible consequences. Alcohol + Benzos =risks much enhanced. Also, with huge amounts could bring respiratory depression, coma, etc. Infrequent low dose usage lets benzos stay useful and low problem. 

Don't forget about potential addiction if you find you're using often.


----------



## skoat

Personally, 3-5 10mg blues.  Thats just me though, fucking Mexico.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Seeing he handled 10 mg just fine I still wouldn't call 20 mg "very bad advice". On top of that he has **Recreation** starred in the title of the thread. I'm all for harm reduction but come on 15 mg is perfectly fine advice and 20 mg is "very bad advice"? If you say so... 8)


----------



## mumbles7

Definitely don't mix booze with it, just take a little more. I've had a friend stash things in semi built speaker boxes for no good reason and then not remember he had even done it. So hide your goodies.


----------



## opiatekrzy

all you need is a 10mg tablet to feel a nice euphoric warmth of valium...i weigh 150lbs, no alcohol/benzo tolerance...and i do feel on the heavy side still like i should of only took 5mg


----------



## CejeNChris

Valium effects everyone differently... i can take 15 mg. and feel nothing, my friends can feel it heavy on 10 mg... some it takes 40 and they barely feel it... POINT IS... after about 25-30 mg diazepam, taking any more- you really cant do anything except cause yourself to crash out sometime soon and wake up maybe 8-20 hrs later... 
 * if 15 doesnt do much for you on your first time... taking 25+ really wont next time bro-


----------



## jeffers1961

I've always thought this the most wonderful quote relating to Valium> "It was her personal favorite among tranquilizers; Like Chanel No. 5, it is both classic and modern at the same time".  Truer words were never spoken. I've tried all the benzos, and Valium is the one I always turn to in time of need.

That said, Klonazepam (Rivitrol or Klonopin) has a lot going for it, too. 0.5 mg, of Klonazepam is about the same as 10 mg of Valium, and lasts about as long.  I read a survey once that stated that Klonopin was the number one drug people would choose for if they were stranded on a deserted island. 

I don't care for the short acting benzos, Like Xanax or Ativan. While they do kick in fast, they also leave your body very quickly, and can give rebound anxiety due to the abrut stopping of the drug's effect. .

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned how difficult the withdrawals are if you use them long term. If you are taking any Benzo for more than a few weeks, you'll get rebound anxiety if you don't taper off slowly. And if you're using something like Xanax ir Ativan, it's best to switch to Valium for your taper, as the first two are short acting, and both Valium and Klonopin are long acting. It makes for an easier withdrawal.

Many people treat this class of drugs like they're candy. I have a healthy respect for them. They're very useful, but can bite you on the ass if you are not careful.


----------



## wungchow

Keep in mind 2mg alprazolam = 40 mg diazepam. generally i find that i have to consume at least 30mg diazepam to get the desired "no worries mate" benzo effects.


----------



## jeffers1961

wungchow said:
			
		

> Keep in mind 2mg alprazolam = 40 mg diazepam. generally i find that i have to consume at least 30mg diazepam to get the desired "no worries mate" benzo effects.



Also keep in mind the half-life of each drug. Alpraz has a half-life of 6-12 hours, while Valium has a half life of 20-100 hours. For long term users, this means that withdrawals can come on faster and harder with Alpraz and similar meds. There are many comparison charts to be found on the net. I have found Dr. Heather Ashton's to be the most reliable for this, and benzos in general. Hope this was informative.


----------



## Drumlord420

Old post, but I take them for muscle spasms and take 2-4 at a time. 2 if drinking and 4 if I'm not. You develop a tolerance and it's extremely possible to die from benzodiazepine withdrawal.
Be careful and taper off to prevent seizures and the very real potential of a dirt nap.
Stay safe and smart.


----------



## plumbus-nine

There is something like a recreational dosage of benzos?


----------

